# Pump truck advice



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So I'm still good friends with my old boss. He owns a fairly large drain cleaning company here and today he asked me advice on a new pump truck. He's planning on buying another one at the show in February. I'm not too knowledgeable on pump trucks, but I told him I'd do a bit of research. Any suggestions? Type of truck, pump, blower? Greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got good service from Moro Pumps, mostly the AC4, nothing fancy. You can spend a lot of money getting bigger and bigger pumps and blowers. It's all relative to your trucks tank size and how close you can get to the customer's septic tank. You have options liquid cooled units with heated valves, dump bodies and other options. Air cooled pumps and steel tanks are the bread and butter. Aluminum tanks with liquid cooled pumps, heated valves, dump bodies with washouts are the cadillac of the options. I used to like the Chevy Kodiak/GMC topkick, but I don't know what GM is producing in Medium duty nowadays. The international brand has been pretty reliable, too. Lots of old DT466's from the eighties still kicking it.

A competitor still runs a 1991 Kodiak I used to drive.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Go for the big bad jetter and pump truck. Usually you can find ones low miles that a city is getting rid of fairly cheap. I'm my opinion with the city freightliner or Mack seem to be the best chassis.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What size was he lookin into...3300 gals or the big boy 6500? My last shop had a fleet of a 1973 ford with 8 speed (I learned on that one, that thig would kick yur azz) then we had 3300 gal kenworth, 3300 gal 1999 peterbuilt, 3300 gallon 2005 freightliner, 2008 6600 tractor trailer with a freightliner for the power, and a sterling chassis 2100 gal crapper tank and 250 gallon freshwater tank with a jetter. All the pumps were oil cooled. By favorite was the 2005 freightliner as it had the dump tank, the tilt dump tank is an almost necessary feature to really get all that heavy stuff out of there. The jetter/pressure washer in the sterling was nice for washing down spills.
So that said, a three axle 4500 gallon peterbuilt chassis with dump tank, inboard freshwater tank and PTO powered jetter/pressure washer and am oil cooled pump would be tits!!!:thumbsup:
If California"s air resources board regulations didnt require me to buy a 2010 or newer I would so already have a pump truck no doubt. And my needs would be met with a 3300 gal waste tank, and 200 gallon freshwater tank with PTO powered jetter. :yes:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

He's looking for a big boy.


----------

